# Radio One/Two Text Rip Off



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Guys were any of you like me getting involved in the shows on Radio 2 where they get you to Text in for competitions and tell stories and traffic reports etc

have you realised that these are premium rate texts at *AED 3* for every message, fine if your winning like Andy Capp, but they are trying to get the public to inform them of Traffic Issues and make em pay for the privilage, that just wrong..

the morning shows are all about texting in stories like childhood memories etc, 

they must be making a fortune. 

I know they cost me 100AED in March.. and still won nothing

For that 475 AED prize you won they probably made two grand

anybody have an opinion on this ,,

anybody from Gulf News Broadcasting on here?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Guys were any of you like me getting involved in the shows on Radio 2 where they get you to Text in for competitions and tell stories and traffic reports etc
> 
> have you realised that these are premium rate texts at *AED 3* for every message, fine if your winning like Andy Capp, but they are trying to get the public to inform them of Traffic Issues and make em pay for the privilage, that just wrong..
> 
> ...


Interesting. 

Perhaps you'd like to email me as I write the consumer advice column for The National dealing with just these issues.

[email protected] or [email protected]

thanks

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And you do love gulf news/arn don't you....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to email me as I write the consumer advice column for The National dealing with just these issues.
> 
> ...


No problem will email you in the morning and see where it goes,,

in most countries the users of this sort of text message services must inform all listeners of the costs involved


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

lol, wait you spent 100AED textin the radio station? I am not sure why i am scratching my head here.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> lol, wait you spent 100AED textin the radio station? I am not sure why i am scratching my head here.


Well bit of an exageration and it was a company phone, so dont really care, now that I dont have the luxury of somebody else paying the bill, I have cut it all out... 

some of those prizes are quiet tempting


----------



## Abdul (Feb 28, 2009)

I did text them few times & i ended wining a dvd home theater in jan'09. Not bad at all


----------

